# Huron



## Swampbuckster

You should go check it out. Maybe you can be the first of the fall season to post successful results and start the rush. I have not landed any steelhead upriver from Dexter on the tributary I live next to so I would bet they are closer to you than me at this time....:lol:


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

Salmonsteel97 watch your water temperature. Its almost there.


----------



## jjc155

Swampbuckster said:


> You should go check it out. Maybe you can be the first of the fall season to post successful results and start the rush. I have not landed any steelhead upriver from Dexter on the tributary I live next to so I would bet they are closer to you than me at this time....:lol:


What trib in dexter gets steelhead in it? 

J-


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

jjc155 said:


> What trib in dexter gets steelhead in it?
> 
> J-


None... They can't get past the dam at Belleville lake.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster

jjc155 said:


> What trib in dexter gets steelhead in it?
> 
> J-


None. I was pointing out the fact that salmonsteel has a better chance at them then I. if only there were ladders at Belleville dam, Ford Lake dam, Penninsula Paper dam, Superior dam, Geddes dam, Argo dam, Barton dam, Portage lake dam, and last but not least, Portage (Hell) creek dam, then maybe I would have a realistic chance at hooking into one.


----------



## salmonsteel97

Swampbuckster said:


> None. I was pointing out the fact that salmonsteel has a better chance at them then I. if only there were ladders at Belleville dam, Ford Lake dam, Penninsula Paper dam, Superior dam, Geddes dam, Argo dam, Barton dam, Portage lake dam, and last but not least, Portage (Hell) creek dam, then maybe I would have a realistic chance at hooking into one.


Even then they won't be there.


----------



## Swampbuckster

salmonsteel97 said:


> Even then they won't be there.


Ok,ok. You're right. If all the dams and resevoirs were completely removed, then it might happen. Lol. Damn dams.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

Remove the DAMS! :rant:


----------



## swaprat

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Salmonsteel97 watch your water temperature. Its almost there.



exactly! water temps in the low 60's*F to low 50's*F water temps they chase plugs, stick bait, hard baits , etc... .. low 40-30's*F is when you want to get out the flies and jigs cause they get sluggish and don't like to chase stuff down!  i think is what i read on it... not looking right at it that was off the top of my head lol's any ways were real close about 63.5*F to 62*F right now at Ann arbor and still have not discharged all the lakes north of it yet. so your going to get a lot of discharge too from belleville lk., kent lk. etc.. it going to be the end of November before i think it will be perfect for me...


----------



## Swampbuckster

I am getting excited! Hopefully this year the flow will keep steady and we can get a decent run. Even though I try to fish more productive rivers for fall/winter steelhead, the Huron is an exciting river to fish. An hours drive from me and I can use the same methods and motions I would on west side rivers. It's fun learning a river and spending time on it during the times of year where most people avoid it.


----------



## swaprat

here is some great reads on water temp and what effects steel head to run and what lures work best at what temps.

http://ncc-tu.org/published/dat/great_lakes_steelhead.pdf

http://www.lakeeriesportfishing.com/lake-erie-steelhead.html




ya i would be excited but i got to get a new car mite ruin my fall season! if any thing there is always spring!


----------



## Swampbuckster

swaprat said:


> here is some great reads on water temp and what effects steel head to run and what lures work best at what temps.
> 
> http://ncc-tu.org/published/dat/great_lakes_steelhead.pdf
> 
> http://www.lakeeriesportfishing.com/lake-erie-steelhead.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya i would be excited but i got to get a new car mite ruin my fall season! if any thing there is always spring!


Good reads swaprat! Hopefully you get your transportation up and running...


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

Yes thanks for sharing.


----------



## salmonsteel97

The water levels in the fall decides if it's gonna be decent run for the fall. Might try it this weekend if I'm not playing in the trees. If u know what I mean ;-]


----------



## jjc155

Swampbuckster said:


> None. I was pointing out the fact that salmonsteel has a better chance at them then I. if only there were ladders at Belleville dam, Ford Lake dam, Penninsula Paper dam, Superior dam, Geddes dam, Argo dam, Barton dam, Portage lake dam, and last but not least, Portage (Hell) creek dam, then maybe I would have a realistic chance at hooking into one.


Gotcha. My sarcasim radar must have been off. 

J-


----------



## Swampbuckster

salmonsteel97 said:


> The water levels in the fall decides if it's gonna be decent run for the fall. Might try it this weekend if I'm not playing in the trees. If u know what I mean ;-]


My lake is still up so i would imagine there is still more water to be discharged through the system from the rain we received. It poured like hell Friday night. Looking at the flow charts the river is still up over the average. And with the water temps dropping, there has to be a fish or two in the system by now.


----------



## swaprat

Swampbuckster said:


> My lake is still up so i would imagine there is still more water to be discharged through the system from the rain we received. It poured like hell Friday night. Looking at the flow charts the river is still up over the average. And with the water temps dropping, there has to be a fish or two in the system by now.



i know as of 10-9-13 kent lake has not pulled there small fishing docks there planing that all the flow discharge should be done by December 1. no telling if that is correct to a "tee". any ways temps are getting to be very close to perfect let us know if people get a few down there! don't do a report right away to drawl a crowed. but do it like two weeks after it happened lol's so some get a shot at them! reports drawl crowds for sure. i seen it happen to much let us know you got them though!


----------



## salmonsteel97

I know last year on October 9, I got my first one of the year it was only a 15 incher but it was I fact a steelhead. The conditions seem to be better this year so hope for some soon.


----------



## swaprat

check out wather.com just now every thing after oct 13 is going to be going down in temp. i can only see to oct 19 which has a temp called for of 57*f as the high and 37*F as the low a week of the lows should get us there! and man i am getting excited i am even looking at cars now! lol's


----------



## salmonsteel97

I'm getting excited but it's the Huron not the easiest river to get a fish out of.


----------



## cdoj

oscodaBill said:


> I was at Huroc last night... there were still a LOT of chad in the water. We didnt hit on any Steelies, but they have to be in there. Is that park in rockwood the one off Huron river dr? we drove by there a week ago and thought about trying it out. one things for sure.. its not lit after dark... we checked..lol


Thanks for the update!


----------



## oscodaBill

Anyone ever go over to where the huron river dumps into the detroit river? Its at west jefferson & s huron river dr. there is a boat launch there. ive fished it in the summer for bass and others but didnt know if there was any steel action over there?


----------



## cdoj

oscodaBill said:


> Anyone ever go over to where the huron river dumps into the detroit river? Its at west jefferson & s huron river dr. there is a boat launch there. ive fished it in the summer for bass and others but didnt know if there was any steel action over there?


I launch my kayak out of there. The bottom is flat and pretty soft until the second bend up stream. Underneath the Jefferson bridge has some decent holes. But I haven't marked anything within a casting distance of the ramp.


----------



## cdoj

Hit Labo park at sunrise, tossed spawn top and bottom, spoons, and spinners. Nada. Went upstream a little onto Dixie Rd, same thing nothing. Went to Huroc park, had a bump upstream of the bridge. Fished there a while, had a shad snagger whispering in my left ear at the coffer. Nothing there. Before leaving I decided to explore down stream a bit and leave the crowd behind. Found a nice hole, tossed hardware, nothing. Switched over to boraxed king spawn in orange netting, second cast, fish on! Took this 22" buck who had someone else's hook and leader in his throat in the 4-6lb range.


----------



## cdoj

...


----------



## salmonsteel97

I took your picture


----------



## cdoj

Aha! Thanks again, I hope that spawn works out for you. Like I said I've got plenty if you need more, shoot me a message and we'll wet some lines!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Nice job on the fish! I need to get down there.....soon.


----------



## salmonsteel97

cdoj said:


> Aha! Thanks again, I hope that spawn works out for you. Like I said I've got plenty if you need more, shoot me a message and we'll wet some lines!


Yeah we used it. We didn't get any this time. Thanks agian for the spawn keep hope to get some more soon.


----------



## cdoj

Swampbuckster said:


> Nice job on the fish! I need to get down there.....soon.


Thanks!


----------



## G. Simon

I was at Labo park Sat in S. Rockwood shore fishing. 8am to 11am. Nothing, not one hit. two other people there they did not hit. Heard Huroc park had no Steelies either.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

A few Steelies are in the system and are being caught in the Huron.

Tight Lines


----------



## Swampbuckster

Launched at F.R. around 1 today and hole hopped our way down to just above the Rockwood launch, called it quits at 5:00. Floated spawn and did a little hot n tot casting. No fish. Talked to a guy bank fishing below F.R. launch he said he caught one and two guys in a bass tracker that said they caught a "few" whatever that may mean... Did see a bald eagle just below the launch that was cool. I was surprised how low the water was. She fills up as quick as she empties. lol.


----------



## oscodaBill

Nice Catch, I'm a little new to river fishing and was out at the spots s of huroc and didnt have any luck. it was sunday and pretty windy though.

Are spinners or hot'n'tots and the sort still working for others?


----------



## cdoj

I threw spinners and spoons in a hole downstream of Huroc, where I got one last week. Nothing happened till I floated spawn and the first pass through the tail end, he hit. For me personally, spawn fishing has been the best method.


----------



## oscodaBill

I keep hearing from other people to look for holes they might hide in, but witht he huron fast moving and not so clear how can you tell?


----------



## cdoj

The way the water moves at the surface is pretty indicative of what is going on below. Your best bet may be to use YouTube to see examples of what holes, cover, and obstructions would look like at the surface.


----------



## waterwolfhunter

The wife and I stopped to take the Dog for a walk yesterday about 2pm at Huroc and seen a guy catch a nice Steelie... Just a heads up for anyone interested..


----------



## cdoj

I think I'll be around there on Sat morning. Anyone else planning to be there?


----------



## DDogg

1for2 today below 75


----------

